# 

## ewanowic

Hej

Mam pytanie zastanawiam się nad pewnym wyborem
Otóż mam działkę pod miastem, na niej możliwość wybudowania małego domku 35m2.

Zawsze mieszkałam w bloku, tylko w tym momencie ceny mieszkań z lat 60-70 są strasznie drogie, mieszkanie ok. 35m2 to koszt ok. 130.000-150.000

Tu mam pytanie co byście wybrali
kawalerka w centrum miasta ok. 35m2 czy wybudowanie małego domku do 35m2 ale pod miastem. 

omek do 35m2 można wybudować na zgłoszenie bez pozwolenia. Z tego co się orientowałam wybudowanie takiego domku w stanie deweloperskim to ok. 50.000 zł.

Zamiast kotłowni chciałabym mieć kominek, który powinien wystarczyć, żeby ogrzać taką powierzchnię.

Nie chciałabym budować małego domku ok. 60-80 m2, boje się kosztów, gdzie jeszcze nie wbiję łopaty a pójdą pieniądze na projekt,adaptację, geodetę, kierownika budowy.

Co o tym myślicie

----------


## CityMatic

Kawalerka w centrum miasta. to najlepsze co możesz zrobić i mieć - dodatkowo zatrudnij projektanta do wykończenia i aranżacji będziesz zadowolony w 100%.
Domek za miastem sobie odpuść w każdym razie na razie......jak przyjdzie czas zadecydujesz "wspólnie" a mieszkanko zawsze możesz sprzedać.

----------


## ewanowic

Tylko też dochodzą kwestie finansowe. Taki domek to ok. 50.000 a kawalerka ok. 150.000 i to w budynku z lat 60. Mam też obawy co do czynszu, który będzie z roku na rok coraz wyższy. Teraz wynosi ok. 350 zł. Wydaję mi się, że w takim domku koszty będą trochę niższe

----------


## CityMatic

> Tylko też dochodzą kwestie finansowe. Taki domek to ok. 50.000 a kawalerka ok. 150.000 i to w budynku z lat 60. Mam też obawy co do czynszu, który będzie z roku na rok coraz wyższy. Teraz wynosi ok. 350 zł. Wydaję mi się, że w takim domku koszty będą trochę niższe


Dom o którym myślisz to koszt z pozwoleniami i projektem oraz nadzorem i odbiorem, wyposażeniem i zamieszkaniem oraz wszystkim co powinien spełniać taki dom do zamieszkania to koszt ok 150tyś.
Nie wiem kto Ci napisał że jego postawienie jest bez pozwolenia i bez warunków?

----------


## CityMatic

Ponadto musisz zapewnić sobie jakiś komfort, czyli bezpieczne użytkowanie =media a przede wszystkim komfort cieplny piszesz coś o kominku.......może w domku letniskowym w którym chcesz spędzić weekend....w domu z którego korzystasz ciągle i jeszcze chodzisz do pracy pozostawiając go by wrócić do ciepła musi być kotłownia lub inny piec z automatyką a to już metraż!
Nie ma różnicy czy postawisz dom 35-50 czy 100 każdy musi być wyposażony i posiadać wszystkie pomieszczenia  użytkowe niektóre mogą być łączone, ale muszą też spełniać pewne wymagania. Mieszkanie gdzie  z założenia nie ma kotłowni i składu opału,nie jest narażone z każdej strony na warunki atmosferyczne może być dużo mniejsze niż dom w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu.Mieszkanie nie posiada ogrodzenia, chodnika do niego, rynien, dachu itp i itd uwierz.

----------


## busy_beaver

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?334057-AC25K-czyli-zbuduj-sam-dom-50m2-za-25-tys-z%C5%82-na-dodatek-bez-formalno%C5%9Bci!

----------


## Kaizen

> Zawsze mieszkałam w bloku, tylko w tym momencie ceny mieszkań z lat 60-70 są strasznie drogie, mieszkanie ok. 35m2 to koszt ok. 130.000-150.000


W Warszawie?
Strasznie tanie to masz. Nadaje się do zamieszkania, czy ruina?




> omek do 35m2 można wybudować na zgłoszenie bez pozwolenia.


Większy tez nie wymaga pozwolenia.




> Co o tym myślicie


Co chcesz osiągnąć? Mieć altankę na ogródku działkowym? Bez możliwości zameldowania i legalnego mieszkania?

----------


## ewanowic

Chodzi o parterowy budynek rekreacji indywidualnej do 35m2 bez pozwolenia

Znalazłam 2 linki do takich domków

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/budowa-dom...tml#92159dbfe3

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/dzialka-ro...tml#92159dbfe3

----------


## CityMatic

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...acyjnej-wyceny

Dobrze, może się nie znam - u mnie w gminie PZP nie dopuszcza takiego domku i nadanie mu nr oraz możliwości zameldowania- chyba, że jest już nadany(stary dom na posesji) domki takie to tylko letniskowe nawet jeśli całoroczne.

----------


## Kemotxb

Pozwolenie na budowę kosztuje tyle samo co zgłoszenie czyli jest darmowe. Zarówno do jednego jak i do drugiego potrzebujesz jakiegoś projektu i adaptacji, bo na oko żadnego budynku się nie buduje, tak więc koszt pod tymi względami bardzo nie będzie się różnił. Mieszkanie kawalerka to stara klitka, wielokrotnie sprzedawana, wynajmowana i pewnie do remontu. Zatrudnienie projektanta i aranżacja wnętrza w takim mieszkaniu mija się z celem bo to chęć zrobienia willi z ubikacji. Ludzie mają większe metraże garaży czy salonów. Do mieszkania dolicz jeszcze koszty remontu no i czynsz przez ileś lat. Mieszkanie na plusie ma to że nie martwisz się o przyłącza, masz wodę, prąd, ogrzewanie i jest pewnie bliżej centrum. W domu musisz zadbać o to sama, musisz mieć jakieś zaplecze techniczne, ale za to wszystko będzie nowe, nowoczesne i posłuży ileś lat bez remontu, no i czynszu nie będzie.

----------


## ewanowic

Myślałam najpierw żeby wybudować coś w rodzaju altany/budynek gospodarczy do 35m2. Dowiadywałam się w starostwie to zgłoszenia jest bezpłatne, potrzebne są mapki, żeby usytuować budynek. W porównaniu do budowy normalnego domu odchodzi mi projekt, adaptacja, kierownik budowy, geodeta itp. 
To już są spore koszty, jak liczyłam to ok. 7 tysięcy.

Jeśli chodzi o mieszkanie, to główny czynnik to lokalizacja, mieszkanie w centrum tak szybko nie straci na wartości, można je szybko sprzedać

----------


## Kemotxb

No ale jak w tym mieszkać przez ileś lat ? Postawisz taki budynek ale przecież potrzebujesz w nim wszystkie media a żeby się wpiąć to i tak potrzebny jest geodeta, inwentaryzacja itp. Te 7 tysięcy to spokojnie pójdzie na czynsz przez 5 lat.

----------


## ewanowic

Czy może ktoś przybliżyć temat z mediami ? Jaki mogą być koszty ? Potrzebny geodeta, inwentaryzacja ?

----------


## igor89

Cześć, ja mam chyba podobny problem z tym że mieszkania w mieście w ogóle nie brałem i nie biorę pod uwagę (jestem ze wsi), tylko tak jak Ty własny mini domek poza. Jednak raczej połowę mniejszy od Twojego założenia (koszty, 1 os.) i się zastanawiam ile może kosztować budowa takiego letniskowego ale całorocznego "kurnika" pod klucz rękoma innych ludzi, projekt: http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/pt_...niskowy_ce.htm Wiem już przynajmniej że się w nim nie zamelduję...choćbym nawet z domu rodzicieli chciał się wymeldować i wydziedziczyć, to prędzej prawnie będę bezdomnym jak zameldowanym we własnym domu, jaki by on nie był (powierzchniowo). Chore mamy prawo, bo z kawalerkami o powierzchni poniżej 20m2 w mieście nie ma problemu by miały własny numer i można się było w nich zameldować  :mad:  to dyskryminacja ludzi bytujących poza miastem...

Z tym ze trzeba w tak małych budynkach osobnych pomieszczeń gospodarczych, kotłowni...to nie za małe budynki żeby stosować "typowe" c.o. z kotłem?

----------


## ACCel

To czy ktoś woli mieszkać w domku 35m2 (ewentualnie nieco więcej) czy w kawalerce to chyba jednak kwestia gustu i osobistych preferencji i trudno będzie pogodzić różne opinie w tej kwestii (zresztą po co, każdy sobie sam rozważy).

Widzę, że tematy małych i tanich domków zajmują czołowe miejsca na tym forum  :wink:  Ktoś już nadał temu nawet etykietkę micro living, a ja wspominałem że w Polsce to żadne micro bo 35m2 na dwie osoby (albo 50-60m2 na 4 osoby) to standard mieszkaniowy od lat :wink: 

Ktoś już wcześniej wkleił link do mojego projektu (jest także w stopce) - domku 50m2 na zgłoszenie za 25 000 zł.

Chciałbym wam parę kwestii doprecyzować bo widzę w tym wątku różne nieprecyzyjne opinie.
Jeżeli rozmawiacie o budynku *mieszkalnym* na zgłoszenie (bez zbędnych pozwoleń itp) to macie na myśli "wolno stojący parterowe *budynki rekreacji indywidualnej*, rozumiane jako budynki przeznaczone do okresowego wypoczynku, o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2". Zwane także czasami domkami letniskowymi.
Nie budynki gospodarcze, nie altanki ani nie domki na terenie ROD (na to wszystko są osobne punkty w prawie budowlanym).

Nie ma problemu z nadaniem numeru domu (bo numer nadaje się dowolnemu budynkowi niekoniecznie mieszkalnemu), z meldunkiem bywa różnie (ktoś kiedyś wspominał że zameldował się na pustej działce) ale załóżmy ze się nie da.
Ale aktualnie nikomu nie jest on potrzebny, wszędzie podaje się *adres zamieszkania* - dowód rejestracyjny samochodu, zgłoszenie do urzędu skarbowego itp a w dowodzie osobistym nie ma już adresu. 

Koszt budowy takiego domku przez producenta w wersji "pod klucz" powinien się zamknąć w 50 000 zł w standardzie całorocznym.
Jak ktoś będzie chciał sam wybudować, 25 000 zł powinno wystarczyć.

Koszt uzbrojenia terenu? 3000 zł szambo, 5000 zł lub więcej studnia, prąd w zależności od mocy od 1000zł, jakiś dojazd itp.
Przy tego typu domu nie robi się projektu zagospodarowania działki (a jedynie "niezbędne rysunki") więc i inwentaryzacja, geodeta itp odpadają.


Jeżeli potrzebujecie więcej przestrzeni (a właściwie każdy potrzebuje i jest to konieczność) to obok stawiacie budynek gospodarczy na różne graty, garaż itp, kolejne 35m2 na zgłoszenie bez formalności.

----------


## ewanowic

Mam jeszcze pytanie czy dokumenty do budynku rekreacji indywidualnej są podobne jak do altany ? Czy starostwo będzie wymagało prostego projektu jeśli już chodzi o budynek mieszkalny

----------


## ACCel

Ja zrobiłem projekt, dostarczyłem zwymiarowane plany elewacji, przekroje oraz rzuty poziome.
Prawo budowlane nie wymaga projektu, ale z urzędami może być różnie.
Jeżeli byś kupowala taki domek to wykonawca ci powinien dostarczyć takie dokumenty.
A jeżeli byś sama budowała coś podobnego to warto aby przynajmniej ktoś policzył wytrzymałość czy się nie zawali pod obciążeniem śniegu.

----------


## beatagl

Nie wyobrażam sobie domku całorocznego o takiej powierzchni (nie chcę być arogancka ale mam  salon o tej powierzchni ) . Jak coś to już troszkę większy 70m2 i nie opalany kominkiem ! Chcesz mieć kotłownie w salonie, wyobrażasz sobie palić cały czas w kominku ? Taki mały domek to tylko ogrzewanie gazowe . 
Zawsze lepiej mieć swój mały domek, który latem powiększa się o powierzchnię działki, niż kawalerkę w mieście, to moja opinia. 
Był dziennik budowy pani, która miała taki sam dylemat jak Ty i wybrała budowę małego domku 50m2 poszukaj poczytaj , ale lepiej chyba wypić kawę na trasie czy tam nawet na krzesełku na trawce niż na balkonie

----------


## frugos

jeśli miałbym wybierać kawalerkę 40 m2 a domek to zdecydowanie wolałbym domek. Mieszkanie to sąsiedzi za ścianą, czynsz nawet kilkaset złotych co miesiąc i do tego często śmieszna forma własności "spółdzielcze-własnościowe", do tego dochodzą inne wady. Domek to zapewne nie tylko pozytywy, ale zdecydowanie bardziej mnie przekonuje.

----------


## noc

> Nie wyobrażam sobie domku całorocznego o takiej powierzchni (nie chcę być arogancka ale mam  salon o tej powierzchni ) . Jak coś to już troszkę większy 70m2 i nie opalany kominkiem ! Chcesz mieć kotłownie w salonie, wyobrażasz sobie palić cały czas w kominku ? Taki mały domek to tylko ogrzewanie gazowe . 
> Zawsze lepiej mieć swój mały domek, który latem powiększa się o powierzchnię działki, niż kawalerkę w mieście, to moja opinia. 
> Był dziennik budowy pani, która miała taki sam dylemat jak Ty i wybrała budowę małego domku 50m2 poszukaj poczytaj , ale lepiej chyba wypić kawę na trasie czy tam nawet na krzesełku na trawce niż na balkonie


Co przemawia za ogrzewaniem gazowym w domku 35m? Według mnie to rozwiązanie niewiele lepsze niż ekowungiel. Tylko czyściej i mniej pracy. Ale nie znajdziesz do niego odpowiedniego kotła( taktowanie murowane), wysoki koszt przyłącza i stosunkowo wysokie stawki za przesył.
Przy nawet jakimś średnim ociepleniu zawsze najlepiej wyjdzie prąd, czy to bufor z grzałką, czy akumulacyjne piece, czy to klima, czy nawet kable. Ewentualnie jakaś ozdobna koza do tego, jak ktoś lubi żywy ogień i nie przeszkadza mu bałaganienie korą i drzazgami.

----------


## ACCel

Przy tak małym domu ogrzewanie prądem to jedyna rozsądna decyzja (albo pompą ciepła powietrze-powietrze czyli klimatyzatorem, bo w lecie się też przyda).

Przy powierzchni zabudowy 35m2 i parterowym domku koszt ocieplenia do standardu pasywnego będzie tańszy niż zakup pieca :wink: 
Powierzchnia ścian,podłóg i dachu to ok 147m2, co daje nam jakieś 3000 zł za każde kolejne 10 cm styropianu grafitowego lambda 0,033.
Zamiast 15 cm robicie 30 cm (dodatkowe 4500zł) i po sprawie.


Oczywiście trzeba wziąć pod uwagę że w takim domu ocieplenie zabiera powierzchnię domu, więc może płyty PUR/PIR które są droższe, ale mają lambdę 0,022 (czyli grubość mniejsza o 33%)

----------


## beatagl

> Co przemawia za ogrzewaniem gazowym w domku 35m? Według mnie to rozwiązanie niewiele lepsze niż ekowungiel. Tylko czyściej i mniej pracy. Ale nie znajdziesz do niego odpowiedniego kotła( taktowanie murowane), wysoki koszt przyłącza i stosunkowo wysokie stawki za przesył.
> Przy nawet jakimś średnim ociepleniu zawsze najlepiej wyjdzie prąd, czy to bufor z grzałką, czy akumulacyjne piece, czy to klima, czy nawet kable. Ewentualnie jakaś ozdobna koza do tego, jak ktoś lubi żywy ogień i nie przeszkadza mu bałaganienie korą i drzazgami.


Przecież pisałem że 35 m2 to za mało!, Moje założenia są do domu przynajmniej 70m2, czytaj ze zrozumieniem

----------


## drab09

Mały dom nie bardzo opłaca się budować, będziesz mieć troszkę więcej miejsca, ale tak naprawdę koszty budowy mogą nie być tego warte. Ale z drugiej strony mieszkanie w kawalerce na dłuższą metę może być uciążliwe.

----------


## bladyy78

Mieszkanie w kawalerce ma parę plusów, kawalerkę można kupić w dogodnej lokalizacji, dzięki czemu masz blisko do sklepu, lekarza pracy itd. W kawalerce masz przeważnie centralne ogrzewanie z ciepłowni dzięki czemu nie martwisz się o ogrzewanie, kiedy wrócisz do domu masz ciepło.   Czynsz za taka kawalerkę nie jest wysoki, no i kawalerka o powierzchni 35m2 będzie większa niż taki domek 35m2. Kawalerkę tak samo jak domek możesz dogodnie zaaranżować, ale nie interesuje cię już cieknąca dach uszkodzona rynna itd itd. Do kawalerki w blokach masz przydzielona piwnice w której schowasz jakieś graty.   Chcesz się wyprowadzać to kawalerkę sprzedasz bez najmniejszych problemów jeżeli będzie w dobrej lokalizacji.  Na domek za miastem potrzeba jest działka która tez kosztuje, nie rzadko więcej niż taka kawalerka. Wybudowanie takiego małego domku będzie kosztowało kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, w razie odsprzedaży nie zwróci ci nikt za coś takiego. Za taki domek nie płacisz czynszu, zapłacisz za to podatek od nieruchomości, koszty dojazdu do pracy,  sklepu,  czy lekarza  będą większe.  Znajomy chcąc zaoszczędzić również kupił dom za miastem teraz żałuje po kilku latach koszt paliwa jaki teraz ponosi za dojazdy przewyższy oszczędności za tańszy dom za miastem. Nie mówiąc o tym ze do pracy musi wcześniej wstawiać.  Zalety takiego domku docenisz za to latem wyjdziesz sobie przed domek zrobisz grila skosisz trawkę i biedzisz szczęśliwy w zimie nie wyobrażam siebie zaś siedzieć w takiej klitce, w bloku moim zdaniem lepiej mieszka się w małym mieszkaniu niż w  tak małym domku.

----------


## noc

> Przecież pisałem że 35 m2 to za mało!, Moje założenia są do domu przynajmniej 70m2, czytaj ze zrozumieniem


Do współczesnych domów 70 metrowych, gaz także nie ma żadnego sensu. Za duże koszty przyłącza i opłat abonamentowych. 
Gaz jako paliwo, można rozważać dopiero powyżej 100m2 i to przy domach średnio ocieplonych. Przy dobrej izolacji, to nawet 100metrowy dom jest za mały, prąd wychodzi lepiej.
To tyle z mojego zrozumienia .
I wiedzy.

----------


## igor89

"kawalerka" o powierzchni 70m2..................? autorka chyba chciała mały i tani domek..do 100-150tyś.?? a tu pewnie w 400tyś. by się nie zmieściła przy takiej powierzchni. Po co singlowi dom o pow. 70m2, to już dla 4-osobowej rodziny byłby, nie? Ja "lepiej" bo chcę w przyszłości się urządzić na 16m2  :roll eyes:

----------


## ewanowic

Chodziło mi bardziej o domek 35m2 + ewentualnie antresola na górze. Działkę mam pod miastem, właśnie problemem mogą być dojazdy, droga gruntowa w zimie będzie ciężko.  Dotychczas żyłam w mieście więc nie wiem czy przystosuje się do życia na wsi :smile:

----------


## igor89

to potrzebne Ci jest dobre auto, terenówka  :smile:

----------


## MiśYogi

> Chodziło mi bardziej o domek 35m2 + ewentualnie antresola na górze.


Domek bez antresoli to realnie 30m2 powierzchni użytkowej, z antresolą to 45m2. Raczej więcej się z tego nie wyciągnie.
W sumie, w pojedynkę, da się mieszkać wygodnie na mniejszej powierzchni. 12m2 pokój, 4m2 łazienka, 5m2 kuchnia, 2m2 wiatrołap, 4m2 schowek.

Tak minimalistycznie to razem 27m2, te 30m2 też wystarczyłoby. Widziałem obudowane i dodatkowo zaizolowane pawilony z blachy falistej, więc tanio też by się dało to zrobić, jeśli się ma media i grunt.

Tylko te dojazdy!  :Smile:  Większość osób wykańczają, o ile nie mają ciekawego zajęcia koło domu.

----------


## Kalisa

Trzeba się zastanowić czy to nie utopione pieniądze, bo o ile kawalerkę w centrum zawsze się komus odsprzeda, to już taki dom niekoniecznie, albo nie za tyle ile się w niego włożyło.

----------


## ewanowic

Właśnie tak się zastanawiam, ponieważ do tego domku trzeba podłączyć jeszcze wszystkie media prąd, woda, studnia i te dojazdy, jestem przyzwyczajona do życia w mieście. Taki mały domek trudniej sprzedać, bo z reguły buduje się pod siebie

----------


## ACCel

Da się trochę więcej z antresolą wyciągnąć - 50-55m2.

Przeciętne mieszkanie w Polsce ma 50,2m2.

Na działce możesz sobie postawić oprócz domku budynek gospodarczy 35m2, a obok garaż 35m2 itp.  :big grin: 

Jeżeli chodzi o dojazd, to można myśleć o działce w mieście, będzie to odpowiednio droższe (w Warszawie ceny może są nierealne), ale zapewni lepszy dojazd. Działki niedaleko granic Warszawy są po 150zł/m2, widzę też że w większości innych miast w cenie do 150zł/m2 można kupić działkę w granicach miasta.

Zresztą jak buduje się domek za 25-50 tyś zł, to ryzyko, gdy nie jesteśmy pewni czy nam się spodoba, jest odpowiednio niższe niż gdy budujemy dom za 400 tyś zł.

Ale właściwie podchodząc do tego z rozsądkiem, to argument finansowy na pewno nie powinien być jakimkolwiek wyznacznikiem decyzji, po co potem się męczyć żyjąc w miejscu które nam się*nie podoba z wielu innych powodów.

----------


## bladyy78

Kobieto jak masz działeczkę za miastem to kup sobie kawalerkę dozbierasz sobie pieniązki postawisz sobie jakąś altankę  na działce i jak będziesz chciała to sobie tam pojedziesz odpoczniesz nie pchaj się samej mieszkać za miastem w takiej klitce. W mieście masz ludzi w około znajomych za miastem zostaniesz sama w czterech ścianach. Spadnie śnieg jak nie ma drogi to będziesz musiała sobie ja odsypać  Nie zapalisz samochodu lub będziesz miała jego awarie to zobaczysz co to znaczy mieć prace pod nosem. Takie rozwiązanie jest dobre dla samotnika lub emeryta który lubi samotność. Mieszkanie w bloku ma naprawdę wiele zalet mimo hałasu awantur sąsiadów masz tą świadomość ze ktoś jest za ściana, człowiek czuje się bardziej bezpieczny, naprawdę nie jest przyjemnie mieszkać samemu w domku gdy sąsiedzi mieszkają kilkadziesiąt metrów dalej.

----------


## Kalisa

> Właśnie tak się zastanawiam, ponieważ do tego domku trzeba podłączyć jeszcze wszystkie media prąd, woda, studnia i te dojazdy, jestem przyzwyczajona do życia w mieście. Taki mały domek trudniej sprzedać, bo z reguły buduje się pod siebie


I bądźmy szczerzy - ile młodych osób szuka domu dla 1 lub 2 osób ? Młodzi ludzie pracują, wolą żyć w centrum, więc małe mieszkanie w mieście jest lepszym wyjściem. Jak z kolei pojawiają się dzieci to nikt nie myśli o domu 35-50 m. 
Wolałabym ma kilka /kilkanaście lat kupic kawalerkę a potem ją sprzedać i mysleć obudowie " normalnego " domu.
Ewentualnie tak pokombinować z projektem  żeby ten mały domek móc w przyszłości rozbudować.

----------


## MiśYogi

Jak się ktoś już wpakuje w kawalerkę, to z niej sam już nie wyjdzie. Takie są obecne koszty tam, gdzie jest dość pracy. Trochę rozumiem Autorkę, też nie chciałbym mieszkać w kawalerce w bloku w mieście. Nie po to się oszczędza, żeby się stale męczyć z tego powodu.  :Smile: 
Rozbudowa tak małego domu nie jest łatwa. Już lepiej, według mnie, budować w taki sposób i w takim miejscu, żeby ten domek był w przyszłości budynkiem gospodarczym i nie przeszkadzał na postawienie domu numer jeden, a dało się łatwo wykorzystać podciągnięte media.

----------


## apiro

mały domek to nie głupi pomysł. Ja całe życie mieszkałem w mieście i nie żałuje, że się od niego odsunąłem. Wszystko zależy od człowieka i jego upodobań. Jednak jeśli jesteś samotną kobietą to myślę, że to faktycznie nie jest dobry pomysł. Z niektórymi obowiązkami możesz nie dać sobie rady, nie wspominając o bezpieczeństwie.

A co do tych waszych kawalerek to za dużo teorii jak praktyki. Kawalerki wcale nie mają tak niskiego czynszu jak się wydaje. Po za tym potrafią być naprawdę drogie. Jakby ktoś mi powiedział, żebym za 150 tys. kupił małą kawalerkę w tej waszej Warszawce to bym wybuchł śmiechem.

W razie "W" domek też się śmiało sprzeda.

----------


## beatagl

> . Za duże koszty przyłącza i opłat abonamentowych. .


2 tyś to duży koszt przyłącza ?





> Mieszkanie w kawalerce ma parę plusów, kawalerkę można kupić w dogodnej lokalizacji, dzięki czemu masz blisko do sklepu, lekarza pracy itd. W kawalerce masz przeważnie centralne ogrzewanie z ciepłowni dzięki czemu nie martwisz się o ogrzewanie, kiedy wrócisz do domu masz ciepło.   Czynsz za taka kawalerkę nie jest wysoki, no i kawalerka o powierzchni 35m2 będzie większa niż taki domek 35m2. Kawalerkę tak samo jak domek możesz dogodnie zaaranżować, ale nie interesuje cię już cieknąca dach uszkodzona rynna itd itd. Do kawalerki w blokach masz przydzielona piwnice w której schowasz jakieś graty.   Chcesz się wyprowadzać to kawalerkę sprzedasz bez najmniejszych problemów jeżeli będzie w dobrej lokalizacji.  Na domek za miastem potrzeba jest działka która tez kosztuje, nie rzadko więcej niż taka kawalerka. Wybudowanie takiego małego domku będzie kosztowało kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, w razie odsprzedaży nie zwróci ci nikt za coś takiego. Za taki domek nie płacisz czynszu, zapłacisz za to podatek od nieruchomości, koszty dojazdu do pracy,  sklepu,  czy lekarza  będą większe.  Znajomy chcąc zaoszczędzić również kupił dom za miastem teraz żałuje po kilku latach koszt paliwa jaki teraz ponosi za dojazdy przewyższy oszczędności za tańszy dom za miastem. Nie mówiąc o tym ze do pracy musi wcześniej wstawiać.  Zalety takiego domku docenisz za to latem wyjdziesz sobie przed domek zrobisz grila skosisz trawkę i biedzisz szczęśliwy w zimie nie wyobrażam siebie zaś siedzieć w takiej klitce, w bloku moim zdaniem lepiej mieszka się w małym mieszkaniu niż w  tak małym domku.




bladyy78 co trzeba mieć w głowie, żeby wypisywać, że kawalerka ma plusy jest lepsza od małego domku , to chyba zazdrość , a twój przyjaciel jak nie ma na paliwo to niech jeździ rowerem. 
w zimie kawalerce już sobie wyobrażasz siedzieć i kawalerka to już nie klitka

----------


## bladyy78

> 2 tyś to duży koszt przyłącza ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladyy78 co trzeba mieć w głowie, żeby wypisywać, że kawalerka ma plusy jest lepsza od małego domku , to chyba zazdrość , a twój przyjaciel jak nie ma na paliwo to niech jeździ rowerem. 
> w zimie kawalerce już sobie wyobrażasz siedzieć i kawalerka to już nie klitka


Koleżanko czemu mnie i moich znajomych obrażasz może ty sobie kup hulajnogę  albo rolki, bo ja tak jak tak i mój znajomy mamy rowery i często na nich jeździmy.  Masz swoje zdanie to je wyraź a nie troluj.  Pisze obiektywnie jako były mieszkaniec bloku i samemu za żadne skarby bym się nie wyprowadził  za miasto do tak małego domku.  Zazdrościć nie mam czego, bardziej współczuć podjęcia takiego błędu.   Na działce mam budynek gospodarczy 40m2 i nigdy przenigdy bym w tak małym budynku nie zamieszkał jak bym miał wybór. A dobry i szybki dojazd do pracy, oraz lepszy kontakt ze  znajomymi  to jest moim zdaniem najważniejszy argument  do młodej czy samotnej osoby.  Chciałbym mieć przyłącza w domu za 2 tyś. U mnie przyłącze prądu kosztowało  1,7 tyś, woda 5 tysięcy, oczyszczalnia 10tysiecy.  1,5 tys to  mnie kosztował projekt wody i kanalizacji.  Wiec do moich przyłączy jak widzisz musiałem dodać jedno zero w stosunku do twoich wszystkich przyłączy.

----------


## beatagl

> Koleżanko czemu mnie i moich znajomych obrażasz może ty sobie kup hulajnogę  albo rolki, bo ja tak jak tak i mój znajomy mamy rowery i często na nich jeździmy.  Masz swoje zdanie to je wyraź a nie troluj.  Pisze obiektywnie jako były mieszkaniec bloku i samemu za żadne skarby bym się nie wyprowadził  za miasto do tak małego domku.  Zazdrościć nie mam czego, bardziej współczuć podjęcia takiego błędu.   Na działce mam budynek gospodarczy 40m2 i nigdy przenigdy bym w tak małym budynku nie zamieszkał jak bym miał wybór. A dobry i szybki dojazd do pracy, oraz lepszy kontakt ze  znajomymi  to jest moim zdaniem najważniejszy argument  do młodej czy samotnej osoby.  Chciałbym mieć przyłącza w domu za 2 tyś. U mnie przyłącze prądu kosztowało  1,7 tyś, woda 5 tysięcy, oczyszczalnia 10tysiecy.  1,5 tys to  mnie kosztował projekt wody i kanalizacji.  Wiec do moich przyłączy jak widzisz musiałem dodać jedno zero w stosunku do twoich wszystkich przyłączy.


Nikogo nie obrażam. Twój przyjaciel zaburza obraz bo jak go nie stać na paliwo to o czym my gadamy ? O budowie domu ? Przez takich ludzi właśnie tworzą sie nieporozumienia. 

Oczyszczalni nie musi byc wiec można 10tys z twoich przyłączy zaoszczędzić, 3 lata czynszu w tej kawalerce pokryją przyłącza , później to tylko oszczędność na to paliwo  :smile: 
Kontakt ze znajomymi w domku będzie swobodniejszy, nie martwię sie o sąsiadów i policje w czasie imprez, a letnie grile sprzyjają spotkaniom. Nie wyobrażam sobie zaprosić do kawalerki 10 znajomych
Ja pisałam o przyłączy gazowym
Hulajnogę ma ale jeżdżę na niej dla przyjemności a nie z braku paliwa, pozdrawiam Twojego kolegę i trzymam kciuki żeby nie przedziurawił dętki bo chłopu zostanie już tylko piechotka  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Znajomemu nie zaglądam do portfela ale nie zważyłem tego aby go na paliwo stać nie było,  faktem jest że jego miesięczny koszt dojazdu do pracy to 400zł. Jego zona od niedawana podjęła pracę i również dojeżdża do miasta drugim samochodem wiec koszty paliwa się podwoiły. Dom kupił na kredyt, był trochę tańszy niż w mieście wiec zapewne to zaważyło na kupnie.   
   Autorka wątku sama pisała że koszt czynszu kawalerki to ok 350zł i dlatego myśli o budowie domku bo nie będzie czynszu, czynszu nie będzie ale będą inne koszty które wcale nie muszą być niższe i trzeba być tego świadomym podejmując takie decyzje.  
Koszt przyłącza gazowego w moim wypadku był kilkukrotnie wyższy od tej kwoty co podałaś dlatego z gazu zrezygnowałem.

----------


## beatagl

Rozumiem to doskonale sama tez mam domek poza miastem i oboje dojeżdżamy do pracy, trzeba wziąć wszystkie za i przeciw. 
Ja będę obstawała za domkiem może nie 35m2 tylko troszkę większym

----------


## ewanowic

O większym domku raczej nie myślałam. Jakoś nie mam głowy żeby ogarnąć wszystkie pozwolenia, projekty, adaptacje. Większy dom to też większe koszty (budowy, użytkowania).

Byłabym za kawalerką, ale ceny w mojej okolicy to ok. 100.000-110.000 za 25-30m2 (+ notariusz, pośrednik). Są to bloki z lat 60-70. Też się trochę obawiam czy czynsz nie będzie coraz wyższy z uwagi na remonty itd.

Jeśli chodzi o domek to wydaję mi się, że koszty budowy 35m2 będą niższe niż te 110.000
Tylko musiałabym doprowadzić media: studnia, prąd, szambo ale miałabym własną wodę i wydaję mi się, że niższe koszty byłyby niż w takiej kawalerce w mieście.
Uciążliwe mogą być dojazdy. W taką pogodę w zimie jest bardzo ciężko. Choć w sumie to tylko 3 miesiące

Myśląc przyszłościowo trochę się obawiam, czy mieszkania z lat 60-70 będą za 10-20 lat coś warte

----------


## Frofo007

Na tak postawione pytanie wybrałbym mieszkanie - masz dużo bliżej to pracy, urzędów, sklepów itp. nie tracisz czasu w aucie, nie tracisz paliwa. Ponadto kupujesz mieszkanie, robisz remont i nic Cię nie interesuje, tylko płacisz co miesiąc czynsz. Ścieki, naprawy, sprzątanie itp. wszystko jest realizowane za Ciebie.
Poza tym 35m2 po obrysie domu to pewnie niecałe 30m2 w środku. Bo grubość ścian wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych a nawet grubość ocieplenia z tego co się orientuje też się wlicza do tej powierzchni.

Jeśli natomiast miałbym realizować malutki domek to:

- Jeśli ma się zmieścić w obrysie 35m2 to z poddaszem użytkowym, tak aby razem było minimum te 50m2.
- Domek taki ogrzewałbym prądem (obecnie nie ma lepszej alternatywy) w taniej taryfie, dlatego domek musiałby być najlepiej na płycie fundamentowej a ściany z silikatów 12 lub 18cm (nie wiem czy 12cm będzie wystarczające, ale chyba tak).
- Domek bym dobrze ocieplił aby koszty eksploatacji były niewielkie, przy takim metrażu myślę, że ogrzewanie nie przekroczy 1000zł a może mniej - zależy od ocieplenia, okien itp.
- Dach z blachy bo tani,
- Licz tak około 100tyś na taki domek w stanie deweloperskim. Mowa o domu, który będzie spełniał normy +- takiego mieszkalnego, czyli, normalny fundament, strop, dach itp. czyli, że się nie zawali na głowę podczas pierwszej wichury  :wink:  no i będzie się w nim komfortowo mieszkać (odpowiednia ilość kontaktów, odpowiednia wentylacja, instalacja grzewcza, ciepłej wody, wodno-kanalizacyjna itp).

Domek parterowy, gdzie powierzchnia użytkowa wyniesie np. 28m2 sobie odpuść, będziesz się w nim męczyć, chyba, że jesteś osobą bez wymagań życiowych i najgorsze ciasnoty, wieczny bałagan itp Ci nie straszne.

----------


## Elfir

Skoro przeraża cie najprostsza rzecz w czasie budowy, czyli złożenie dokumentów w starostwie, to wątpię czy dasz radę z tym co naprawdę trudne, czyli budową  :big grin:

----------


## ewanowic

Raczej obawiam się kosztów, żeby mnie przerosły. Jeśli chodzi o projekt, adaptację, kier bud., teren może być podmokły

----------


## Frofo007

> Raczej obawiam się kosztów, żeby mnie przerosły. Jeśli chodzi o projekt, adaptację, kier bud., teren może być podmokły


Problem w tym, że jeśli panowie Zdziś i Mietek, budując tą Twoją altankę jak im doświadczenie podpowiada popełnią jakiś błąd to jeśli nie masz kogoś kto będzie ich pilnował później wydasz dużo więcej niż na kierownika budowy. Natomiast jeśli na dodatek warunki gruntowe na Twojej działce są słabe to w ekstremalnej sytuacji może się Ci to nawet zawalić na głowę.

Jeśli szukasz czegoś taniego aby nie wynajmować i sobie mieszkać to kup już jakiś gotowy domek na działce rekreacyjnej. Czasami trafia się okazja za 50-60tyś domek, który nadaje się do calorocznego zamieszkania, już wyposażony i w fajnej lokalizacji. Kolega kupił coś takiego w Szczecinie za 35tyś (około 50m2 + 25m2 piwnica). Domek wyposażony w ogrodzie duży grill z wędzarnią, działka ogrodzona, nasadzenia, chodnik itp. Do sklepów typu netto czy tesco 5 min spacerem a do centrum miasta 5 min spaceru + 20 min autobusem. Za 35tyś nigdy nie wybudujesz ocieplonego domu z meblami, piwnicą, poddaszem itp. A do tego nawet fajnie wyglądał - jak taka mała wersja normalnego domu mieszkalnego. Trzeba szukać okazji i negocjować, myślę, że w wawce i okolicach można też coś podobnego znaleźć za 50-60tyś.

----------

